# Inverted Nipple or?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Where is it located in relation to his other nipples? I'd leave it alone and see if the irritation goes away on it's own, maybe he scratched it?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Where is it located in relation to his other nipples? I'd leave it alone and see if the irritation goes away on it's own, maybe he scratched it?


Yeah it is in relation to his other nipples on that side and all his other nipples have a black tip. This is the only inverted one. Im pretty sure I have seen it before and just never thought anything of it. Of course I was talking to family today saying how he had no active infections on his skin, he rolled over and I saw that. Whoops, spoke to soon. Its the only nipple like that he has. I thought he itched it. I just have been applying BNPH ointment on it to keep the inflammation down and the itch down. Ill still bring him in with me Monday and ill have the vet look at him sometime during the day when theres no appointments.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I think my just must have accidentally scratched it and now it is sore.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> I think my just must have accidentally scratched it and now it is sore.


Yeah, I left him home last night for a bit alone and he re scratched it. Looks like im gunna have to use a t shirt on him when I am not home


----------



## Lhasaowner (Jan 29, 2013)

*Similar issue with Lhasa Apso...any other treatments?*

Hi - I came across your post when trying to find info about my dog's condition. She is 16 months old. No pregnancies, she is not spayed. I noticed her chewing (stitching like) her hair over nipple. When I examined the area it seemed that nipple was inverted and had a cut on it and was also red. I started using Vetericyn wound treatment spray which is supposed to be a disinfectant for wounds. Seemed to improve for a couple days and now again she is chewing the hair in the area and the nipple seems inflamed. Also she has been scratching overall quite a bit - she is on a grain-free diet (Wellness Core) to try to alleviate scratching which has not been an issue for months. Not sure what else to do but take her to the vet....? Has your dog's issue totally resolved? What type of cream did you use? Thanks.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Lhasaowner said:


> Hi - I came across your post when trying to find info about my dog's condition. She is 16 months old. No pregnancies, she is not spayed. I noticed her chewing (stitching like) her hair over nipple. When I examined the area it seemed that nipple was inverted and had a cut on it and was also red. I started using Vetericyn wound treatment spray which is supposed to be a disinfectant for wounds. Seemed to improve for a couple days and now again she is chewing the hair in the area and the nipple seems inflamed. Also she has been scratching overall quite a bit - she is on a grain-free diet (Wellness Core) to try to alleviate scratching which has not been an issue for months. Not sure what else to do but take her to the vet....? Has your dog's issue totally resolved? What type of cream did you use? Thanks.


Hi, his issues resolved but his nipple is still inverted. Vet said it was fine. I just used cortisone based cream as well as polysporin


----------



## Lhasaowner (Jan 29, 2013)

*Problem resolving....*

Hi - 
Thanks so much for your reply. After my post I had Lil in for grooming which is at vet office. Groomer had doctor look at Lil - she thought the issue was hormonal. They recommended putting a cone on her neck to keep her from irritating it - I knew this would not go over very well. Decided to put a t-shirt on to keep her from chewing. This seemed to work but I will get the cortisone cream to keep on hand and use the polysporin too.
Thanks again.
Barb


----------

